# Cost Analysis and Expected Profitability of the Small Sheep Ranch



## Legamin (Jan 21, 2022)

Legamin submitted a new resource:

Cost Analysis and Expected Profitability of the Small Sheep Ranch - How long until I start making money?



> Starting a small sheep ranch seems like it should be easy enough.  Put up fence, erect a barn for hay and a barn for sheep in the Winter and plant lots of grass…simple! (Or so I thought 5 years ago)
> in the first year I learned a couple of hard lessons. 1. It REALLY matters who you buy your sheep from.  2. You NEED to know how to physically examine the sheep before loading them on your trailer.
> I was so excited to find a small flock all at one location with the rare breed sheep I had settled...



Read more about this resource...


----------

